
Duct tape saved Apollo 17 moonbuggy, while on the moon - naish
http://www.boingboing.net/2008/04/21/duct-tape-saved-apol.html
======
edw519
They should have told the real reason they brought duct tape aboard Apollo 17
- in case there was a screaming baby in the row behind them.

